# Chevy Bloodline info



## sbronson37 (Feb 12, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can find some good info on Chevy bloodline? I've tried all the search engines and it's hopeless. I'm just looking for some facts and basic info.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Theres a lot of info on chevy here .(I have dogs bred down from chevy myself)

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/66537-chevy-dogs.html

Check that link and shoot me a pm if u have more questions.


----------

